# DCC & Turnouts = Autoreverser?



## MackeyBloom (Jun 28, 2011)

My new HO HOn3 layout has 33 turnouts. All turnouts are Shinohara, many of them are "legacy" (another word for "old") and feature the brass strip connecting the two points.

Several sites say that I must isolate or cut the strip, the points and the frog and use an electrical switch to power the frog with the proper polarity. Which i can do, but would rather avoid. Is there a method of hooking up something akin to an AutoReverser to the turnout to maintain correct frog polarity?

It may not be an Autoreverser _per se_, there must be something out there to work in this situation.

Ideas (and schematics) welcomed!


----------

